# Is RAGE any good? Should I use a fixed blade instead.



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep I shot through 3 deer with em and i was shooting a OLD PSE my daddy used when he was my age and man i was amazed at how they shot but yeah 3 deer one arrow Ya'll can call me the Econmical Hunter... So yep freezer is filled now to let my hunting dogs out JK JK JK


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL x2


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

what happens when the head doesnt open? Thats right a very loing and usually no deer. Get a fixed broadhead anbd i would suggest magnus because they have a lifetime guarantee and they are very sharp


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ He was being sarcastic


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

your getting yourself into a big old argument. but if u really want an answer I shoot muzzys and I shoot them for a reason, bone shattering penetration, tons of more pass-throughs, just as good bloodtrails and quicker kills cause u got a pass-through and if u hit shoulder with a rage dont count on getting a pass-through unless u got a good bow set up with a heavier arrow and good arrow speed with it.
they all kill if u put it in the right spot, muzzys have always worked for me so I aint trying anything else unless theres something thats gonna do more for me, but so far I have no complaints.


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

The Rage have always been good to me. This year I went to a mechanical head due to all of the Rage haters and to save a few bucks. I haven't saved any money. I'll be going back to the Rage next year.


----------



## Z7back-straps (Apr 22, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> your getting yourself into a big old argument. but if u really want an answer I shoot muzzys and I shoot them for a reason, bone shattering penetration, tons of more pass-throughs, just as good bloodtrails and quicker kills cause u got a pass-through and if u hit shoulder with a rage dont count on getting a pass-through unless u got a good bow set up with a heavier arrow and good arrow speed with it.
> they all kill if u put it in the right spot, muzzys have always worked for me so I aint trying anything else unless theres something thats gonna do more for me, but so far I have no complaints.



x2:darkbeer:


----------



## PA tEENHY (Sep 15, 2011)

Rage 3 blade on coyote 30 yds........


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh please! I created this thread as a joke. I shoot NAP HellRazors and got 2 passthroughs this year. There's no reason to switch. But I'm trying Rage anyway. 

Its a sarcastic thread!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I use Rage and they make holes the size of basketballs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I've used fixed blades for years and haven't lost a deer yet. 2 years to be exact... 

Yes. I do have a life guys. Just a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I use Rage and they make holes the size of basketballs.


 oh yaaa! well i shoot rage and they make holes the size of...a piano!
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh please! I created this thread as a joke. I shoot NAP HellRazors and got 2 passthroughs this year. There's no reason to switch. But I'm trying Rage anyway.
> 
> Its a sarcastic thread!!


 I understod the whole thing that why I wrote what I wrote  Lol people are a little slow  Jk guys.........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wow, did you really think I was going to come and argue again :lol3:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> wow, did you really think I was going to come and argue again :lol3:


:lol3:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

:iamwithstupid::chicken01::jksign:


outdoorkid1 said:


> wow, did you really think I was going to come and argue again :lol3:


 I didn't even think you'd post on this thread LOL


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats a Rage ? a violent fit of anger the dictionary says.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've used fixed blades for years and haven't lost a deer yet. 2 years to be exact... .


you just jynxed yourself


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

No you definitely have to go with slick tricks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeh ok haha. ^


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

oops i meant to ohiobuckboy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahahahahaha RH.. we could be good friends... this post made me lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

If you glue the blades in the expanded postion you got a fixed blade


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :iamwithstupid::chicken01::jksign: I didn't even think you'd post on this thread LOL


 either did I


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shuttle T's. And grim reapers!


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

PA tEENHY said:


> View attachment 1207100
> Rage 3 blade on coyote 30 yds........


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee It's sooooo cute how could you have shot such a darling thinnnnng?????????????? hehe kidding!





Ignition kid said:


> bone shattering penetration, just as good bloodtrails and quicker kills cause u got a pass-through and if u hit shoulder.


uhm, Clint........ are you PLANNING on shooting a shoulder?? Cause usually I don't aim for bone, hon!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I think he means ribs. ^ But you said you usually don't aim for bone. If you _usually_ don't aim for bone, exactly what circumstance would you aim for bone?


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

wellll I was actually using sarcasticness when I said that like "i uuuuusually dont but sometimes I do" like "that's really kinda dumb when would you ever aim for bone" lol so yea..........under no circumstances, would be the answer you're looking for!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

here's what they do on otters


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

rage baby!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

huntergal111 said:


> *wellll I was actually using sarcasticness* when I said that like "i uuuuusually dont but sometimes I do" like "that's really kinda dumb when would you ever aim for bone" lol so yea..........under no circumstances, would be the answer you're looking for!


 Yeah Ik. I was too, just a different kind. If that makes sense, which sometimes, I don't.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah Ik. I was too, just a different kind. If that makes sense, which sometimes, I don't.


ha.ha. k I got it now. don't mind me, occasionally I'm a little slow. :tongue:


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

2 blade bloodrunners best of the best!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Whats a Rage ? a violent fit of anger the dictionary says.


They definitely couldn't have came up with a better name for their product. I think it's safe to say that no other head in the history of archery has caused as many violent fits of anger. The word Rage was censored here on AT about a year ago on the account of all of the anger. That was a good day tater. :thumbs_up


----------

